# Lund Boat Tyee



## phd265 (Jun 6, 2007)

Anyone on here have a Tyee 1850? Thinking about upgrading to one and was wondering what people like and hate about them. 

Thanks!

Jeff

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

I have a 1993 1850 tyee the best boat i have ever owned. Fishes erie for walleye,lake michigan for salmon and my local small lakes as well. My only complaint is I don't have as much time to use her as much as i would like. You just can't find a more versatile boat.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## phd265 (Jun 6, 2007)

Ya I'm thinking the same way as you, salmon and walleye. Not too big for the smaller lakes ? Thanks for the response.

Jeffq


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## phd265 (Jun 6, 2007)

Does your boat have the rollers on the back end and two small bucks towards the front middle ? Been looking at a tyee but its got a few rollers in the back. Don't like them. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I have a 2008 Lund 1850 Tyee and I'm sure glad it was the model that I picked. It handles all the water that I want to be fishing in, with the inside is higher than some of the other models. I fish Huron quite a bit and it handles any "reasonable" water.

I have the Lund trailer, I think built by Shorlander and its full bunk. I've yet to have any issue with loading or unloading. Trailers and hauls great.

I have the 150hp Optimax and a 15hp Bigfoot kicker (4-stroke). My original 9.9 had some issues and they swapped it out for no charge. There's a long write up about that in a post I made a month or so ago. They just used a "T" in the fuel lines, so there's no switching of any valves. Start and go for either motor. 

If I have any complaint what so ever about the boat, it would be the original mounting of the main motor. I believe its Lund that recommends that the main motor be raised at least one bolt hole if not more. This presented a couple issues for me, one being the ability to get the bow down in choppy water like I would like. The other, is that it would cavitate in tighter turns at higher speeds. When the dealer swapped out the 9.9 for the 15 bigfoot, I had them drop the main motor down to the last hole, yet it left about 1/8" gap from actually resting on the transom. *IT MADE IT OPERATE LIKE A COMPLETE DIFFERENT BOAT!* It brings down the bow in choppy water for a more comfortable ride and also eliminated the cavitation during hi-speed tight turns. Best change I've made to the boat.

As a personal preference, I removed all the light bulbs from the gages. I'm primarly a night fisherman and didn't like the glare.

I'm very happy with the boat and like others, I don't get to use it as much as I'd prefer....


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

The Lund Tyee's are awesome multi species boat's. I fish everything from salmon on Lk Mi and walleye on Lk Erie, to bass and bluegill's on smaller lakes. If you are looking at buying new, make sure you check out the fiberglass version of the Tyee. The glass version is a much smoother ride, you really don't get the pounding that you do with the aluminum version. I have owned both and would not go back to aluminum....


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Matt V said:


> The Lund Tyee's are awesome multi species boat's. I fish everything from salmon on Lk Mi and walleye on Lk Erie, to bass and bluegill's on smaller lakes. If you are looking at buying new, make sure you check out the fiberglass version of the Tyee. The glass version is a much smoother ride, you really don't get the pounding that you do with the aluminum version. I have owned both and would not go back to aluminum....



Is the height of the sides comparable between the glass and the tin. The tin sides look noticeably higher than the glass. Was curious if that was an issue with water coming over the bow in choppier conditions? Or does the glass just ride that much better?


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

SWMbruiser said:


> Or does the glass just ride that much better?


That.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

SWMbruiser said:


> Is the height of the sides comparable between the glass and the tin. The tin sides look noticeably higher than the glass. Was curious if that was an issue with water coming over the bow in choppier conditions? Or does the glass just ride that much better?


I believe the sides are about the same height. I never had a problem with water coming over the side on either boat. The glass version is just a lot smoother ride. The aluminum version "pound's" everytime you hit a wave. After I went to glass, it took me a while to get used to not having to slow down everytime I came up on a boat wake. I will run 40 - 45 in wave's that I wouldn't be able to 35 in, if I was still in the aluminum boat....


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

phd265 said:


> Anyone on here have a Tyee 1850? Thinking about upgrading to one and was wondering what people like and hate about them.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


 I owned one for about 6-7 years and cried when I sold her. I stole my boat from a guy who beat it bad, and dinged it up well, but the bones were good and so was the Merc, you will love it! I would not buy a new one (cost) but for $10K I did great with mine, great all around boat for my needs, eyes, erie, st. Clair, Hubbard, and Huron. The power plant is key too, what you looking at? Pictures?


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

phd265 said:


> Anyone on here have a Tyee 1850? Thinking about upgrading to one and was wondering what people like and hate about them.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


I have one that I purchased in 2008 and I'm very happy with it. I sold a glass boat prior to buying the Lund. No argument with glass riding smoother but, glass is heavier and while getting older, its much easier unloading and loading the Lund.

The only thing that I didn't care for with mine, was how they mounted the main motor. Lund and Mercury wanted the motor mounted higher off the transom, which created me problems when turning at speed. This was completely corrected when I had the dealer drop the motor, which took them about 5 minutes. I have the 150hp Optimax and a 15hp kicker. I've fished Saginaw Bay, Thunder Bay and inland lakes and have been very happy with the boat. I intend to keep it.


----------



## phd265 (Jun 6, 2007)

Was looking at this Lund Tyee 1850. Merc 175 and merc 9.9 kicker. 2004. Only thing missing is the jump seats for more seating if and when needed. How much would you guys pay for it ?

Jeff


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

You could start here... http://www.nadaguides.com/Boats/2004/Lund-Boat-Co/1850-TYEE/10222378


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

that boat has bounced around bay de noc a few years..she's coming 10 years old this summer...i'd make sure to inspect her well..she has a lot of amenities but they are useless if she leaks,creaks and the floors sponge.
Nada guides will give you a ballpark idea of worth....taken to a dealer for trade they will offer roughly half the asking price(the reason so many folk sell theirs themselves)..the value lies somewhere in between! good luck


----------



## phd265 (Jun 6, 2007)

shametamer said:


> that boat has bounced around bay de noc a few years..she's coming 10 years old this summer...i'd make sure to inspect her well..she has a lot of amenities but they are useless if she leaks,creaks and the floors sponge.
> Nada guides will give you a ballpark idea of worth....taken to a dealer for trade they will offer roughly half the asking price(the reason so many folk sell theirs themselves)..the value lies somewhere in between! good luck


Yeah that's what I was thinking, with being close to bay de noc areas. I think in the end I may just hold off and keep my existing Lund and get a newer upgrade in the future. 

Thanks for the input. 

Just wanting to eventually get into salmon setup for Lake Michigan. But sounds like my 90 Honda should troll just fine vs getting a 9.9 kicker and adding weight. What's your thought on a 90 paired with a kicker ? 1700 Fisherman? Either way if I don't upgrade to a tyee or a more powered outboard I will get the I pilot for trolling inland lakes vs a kicker.

Thoughts ?

Jeff 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

yes an I-pilot is "THE NUTS"......best thing since sliced bread..i don't even carry an anchor on my boats any longer(due to anchoring feature)....as soon as SFW explains the i-link set up to me(so an old fart can understand) i may add this as well.
90 on lund 1700 fisherman with 9.9 pro kicker...if you are like me and optimum speed is not your desire..it should be fine(providing you still achieve PLANE,in reasonable time)..i had (2) starcraft super fishermans a few years back, the one with the 90 optimax/9.9 kicker had a few issues achieving plane with full livewell,gas tank,3 guys in her..the other with a 115 etec/yammie kicker(that one probably still runs around higgins lake)..had ZERO problems gettin on plane.
Yes holding out for a 1900 tyee(great big water boat) could, conceivably, make you a very happy camper!


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

shametamer said:


> yes an I-pilot is "THE NUTS"......best thing since sliced bread..i don't even carry an anchor on my boats any longer(due to anchoring feature)....as soon as SFW explains the i-link set up to me(so an old fart can understand) i may add this as well.
> 90 on lund 1700 fisherman with 9.9 pro kicker...if you are like me and optimum speed is not your desire..it should be fine(providing you still achieve PLANE,in reasonable time)..i had (2) starcraft super fishermans a few years back, the one with the 90 optimax/9.9 kicker had a few issues achieving plane with full livewell,gas tank,3 guys in her..the other with a 115 etec/yammie kicker(that one probably still runs around higgins lake)..had ZERO problems gettin on plane.
> Yes holding out for a 1900 tyee(great big water boat) could, conceivably, make you a very happy camper!


My Lund Tyee had the 115 merc 4 cylinder and it seems quite efficient, topped out at about 35 mph maybe 40 mph. But I could care less about doing 60, others do. I love the idea of having a back up kicker and always did on my Lund, 9.9 is all you will need, and I did run home with it once, ran out of gas!!


----------

